# TTC and T-EMS



## mariomike (24 Mar 2009)

TEMS will be stationing Paramedics at Bloor/Yonge, Eglinton, Union and Spadina subway stations during rush hours. 
What makes this of interest is that this is a first since the subway opened on March 30, 1954. 
http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_33106.aspx
"Not only will they have quicker medical help when they need it, but the TTC will be able to reduce the service delays associated with medical emergencies, which can affect tens of thousands of people at a time," he said. 
Toronto EMS Chief Bruce Farr said "the logistical challenges of responding in the subway system can make it difficult to reach patients quickly. 
â€œBy placing a highly trained paramedic in the system who is familiar with the underground architecture, we are reaching patients faster and immediately beginning treatment," he said. 
During the pilot project's first week, a TTC paramedic resuscitated a cardiac arrest patient on a subway coach at the Museum station, the agencies said. 
Since then, the paramedic helped in various medical emergencies on trains and in stations.


----------

